# Jumped ship! ! !



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I took the plunge and joined the Canned Ham family today. Traded my brute for a 2007 Renegade 800. So far im in love with this machine, im sure I'll miss my brute but so far so good.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

NICE, but deep in side you will still yern to ride a Brute!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I love me a Gade....wish I had one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...he'll be back someday. In the mean time...good trade man. Enjoy.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats on the gade you will love it


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive riden with one while on my 300. Those things are insaine! Have fun!


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

traitor!! lol j/k Nice trade!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So did you get some seat time on it this weekend?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I traded on sunday and had to go straight to sleep (working mids right now) but I did get to go play around yesterday morning after work. One word sums the experience up.....AMAZING!!!!!! It handles like a sport quad, rides like a cadillac, and has the power of a Drag car. Over all the quad is really nice. No doubt i'll miss the brute but the renegade fits more of my style. I'll be going out here in a bit, might take the GoPro for some new footage.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> I'll be going out here in a bit, might take the GoPro for some new footage.


 
Ya..ya...Vids...:rockn: hehe


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I took her out yesterday but the GoPro stayed at home. I'll get ya some vids soon enough........patience my young one. haha


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish you the best with it/I tried a 07 Outlander/back on the Brute-for good.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Gratz on the gade man! Those things sound so great when you cam them up and put duals on them, enjoy!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Installed a Muzzy slip-on......quad sounds like a muscle car now. I'm seriously in love with this quad. Its so versatile.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol I bet! Those gades are awesome!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to my dealership today for oil and supplies..had a brand new 1000- Pure Magnesium Metallic Outlander.. fully decked out with boxes and all the options sitting right in my way to the parts counter. Bast##ds!! I had no choice but to give it a good check out. Wow..what a machine..


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

they are fun....bought an 08 500 rene for my wife....now i have best of both worlds


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

I love those Can Ams... An Outlander or Renegade will be my next ATV...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

SWBF said:


> Wish you the best with it/I tried a 07 Outlander/back on the Brute-for good.


Curious, what made you switch back to the brute?



nmkawierider said:


> Went to my dealership today for oil and supplies..had a brand new 1000- Pure Magnesium Metallic Outlander.. fully decked out with boxes and all the options sitting right in my way to the parts counter. Bast##ds!! I had no choice but to give it a good check out. Wow..what a machine..


Haha you know you wanna jump ship like I did. I've been meaning to get some GoPro vid to post on here. This thing is crazy fast, I've ran a few raptor 700s and ended up getting both.



hemisareslow said:


> they are fun....bought an 08 500 rene for my wife....now i have best of both worlds


Nice, I've heard those 500s put out some mean power for their size. 



asheborogn said:


> I love those Can Ams... An Outlander or Renegade will be my next ATV...


They are really nice, parts are higher but the quality is top notch.


----------

